# Kendall 27 yr old 2 cycle oil Would you use it?



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I have 2 sealed quarts in plastic containers of Kendall 2 cycle oil that says "Kendall 2 cycle oil and 50:1 SAE 30 wt Motor Oil" that is 27 years old. Would you use it as a 2 cycle oil mix for snowblowers, weed wackers, hand and back pack blowers, chainsaws that are also 15-40 years old?

Would you use it in a lawnmower engine as a 30wt oil?

Now for the "younger" generations, way before this oil was made, ND 30wt oil was used as 2 cycle oil for outboard motors, chainsaws, rototillers, mowers "back" in the 1930s, 40s, 50s, 60s, and even into the 70s, before 2 cycle oil was "invented", then used, then widely became popular! and then 2 cycle was only used, the only oil that was used was ND 30wt (ND for non-detergent, LOL, again before detergent oil even existed and invented! Then it was only 30wt oil, then detergent oil came about and they put ND on the label to distinguish between the two. I still have ND 30wt oil in the garage as some old machine call for it, and you can still buy it today! I have a rototiller, Graham Paige, made in the 40s or so, still made today, that calls for and still calls for ND 30wt. What a great rototiller, 2nd or 3rd best.).


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have a 50+ year old Evinrude LightTwin 2-cycle engine that I would use it in, but I would not use it in a lawnmower. We're talking about saving a few dollars and possibly destroying a lawnmower engine. Hardly seems like a good investment. Too much risk for very little reward, money-wise.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Toss\pour it in the proper oil recycling area.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I would add an ounce to the gas in my four cycle snowblowers or lawn tractors. I think it helps lubricate and preserve the four stoke engines and the Husqvarna XP oil I use actually preserves the gas from going bad. The technology has improved in oils in the last twenty seven years, so even if it is safe, the new oils are most likely better.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

get rid of it at a proper recycling depot. not worth finding out the hard way it shouldnt be used .


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

cranman said:


> I would add an ounce to the gas in my four cycle snowblowers or lawn tractors. I think it helps lubricate and preserve the four stoke engines and the Husqvarna XP oil I use actually preserves the gas from going bad. The technology has improved in oils in the last twenty seven years, so even if it is safe, the new oils are most likely better.


Yea I agree the new oils are better and of course the synthetic 2 cycle oils. It's not that I'm cheap, I like to be environmentally aware and use things and not throw things away that are still usable. When you see something on my curb, you don't want it!

I like the idea of adding oil to gasoline for a 4 cycle engine. When you think about a 2 cycle engine lubricates on oil and lasts, a 4 cycle can last longer on piston wear by adding a small amount of oil to the gas.

Do you add 1 oz per gallon? Less than you would a 2 cycle which would be 3 oz/gallon or 2.5oz/gallon.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

I would dump it in my generator after filling the gas tank. diluting the gas with it won't hurt anything and its better then tossing it


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

arienskids said:


> I would dump it in my generator after filling the gas tank. diluting the gas with it won't hurt anything and its better then tossing it


with all do respect, the last piece of equipment i would dump questionable fluid into would be my generator.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I think I'm going to do what Cranman and Arienskids suggested, put a little in my gas can to used it up. May extend the life of a 4 cycle by lubricating the piston a little more.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

IIRC the oils mix wise were a little weird back then and I am going back to my 30:1 Homelite saw. Depending on the oil manufacturer to get a certain ratio the amount of oil added to the gas would vary slightly.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm old enough to remember 16-1 gas to oil ratio in 2 stroke engines....just mix it with your 4 stroke gas and it is gone......


----------



## thefixer (Nov 19, 2017)

Use it as bar oil in your chainsaw or throw it away.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

27 yrs old...Mfd in 1991.... 50:1 mix. 
I wouldn't hesitate to use it in any of my 50:1 OPE and I would probably use it for 4 stroke oil in one of my tillers or mower. JMHO.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.
It can be done but know that if oil is added to the tank of an engine designed to run on straight gas the engine will run leaner because the volume of gas flowing through the idle and main jet has been reduced by adding the oil. 

Given all the talk here about using only super unleaded, $12 spark plugs and Seafoam by the gallon to minimize running problems I'm surprised there isnt more push back about this. 

Plus the engine will probably smoke a ton, so if you truly feel guilty about hurting the environment the best thing to do is to go to your local DPW and ask to dump it in their waste oil tank so they can burn it in their heaters designed to cleanly burn old oil.

Yes I had a bad day today 

.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Respectfully, burning the oil in an engine may be more polluting than properly recycling it. I would properly dispose of it.


----------



## wil (Jan 1, 2014)

I've used 25+ year old 2 cycle oil from Sears on my 2 cycle machines...not at 50:1,
but more like 25:1 or even 20:1. As long as the oil doesn't say TCW...or something
for outboard engine use, Why not use it? It was state of the art oil in its time.

Using it for chainsaw bar oil..THAT's an idea I never thought of. No harm there.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

cranman said:


> I'm old enough to remember 16-1 gas to oil ratio in 2 stroke engines....just mix it with your 4 stroke gas and it is gone......


That would be my '63 Evinrude Lightwin Outboard. 3 HP and 2 cylinders !


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I’d say no. Don’t use it.


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

I have two oil squirt cans I use all of the time for lubing stuff. Anything like that, I would dump in them.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I use only, only, synthetic oil for lubing.

This question I posted, I also posted on BobIsTheOilGuy. Almost everyone on Snowblower Forum said to throw it away, use it in another way, lube, but DO NOT use it as as 2 cycle oil. While almost everyone on BobistheOilGuy says to go ahead and use it for 2 cycle oil. Interesting. Decisions decisions decisions. I'm still totalizing a plan for the $750 junkyard!


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

if i had cheap equipment like weadeater brand equipment i would use it no problem. otherwise i would just put it in my old 318. i would put pretty much any oil in my 318. anything mixes pretty good with the diesel truck oil i am running in my old trucks.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I use only, only, synthetic oil for lubing.
> 
> This question I posted, I also posted on BobIsTheOilGuy. Almost everyone on Snowblower Forum said to throw it away, use it in another way, lube, but DO NOT use it as as 2 cycle oil. While almost everyone on BobistheOilGuy says to go ahead and use it for 2 cycle oil. Interesting. Decisions decisions decisions. I'm still totalizing a plan for the $750 junkyard!


Well. lets be honest. Those guys at Bob's are all idiots. We here at the Snowblower Forums are bleeping genii :wink2:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

use it as weed control?

check out you-tube video "101 uses for old motor oil ."


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

RIT333 said:


> That would be my '63 Evinrude Lightwin Outboard. 3 HP and 2 cylinders !


Nothing bubbles more than a '63 Evinrude.:grin:


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

DriverRider said:


> Nothing bubbles more than a '63 Evinrude.:grin:


What does that mean ?


----------

